# How long is too long for a child to have a fever?



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

Growing up in the medicated world that I did, I have to fight every urge in my body to not run and grab the nearest over the counter medicine to put in her body.

Julia just turned a year and has had a fever ranging from 100-103 F since Sunday. She also has a cough, nasal congestion, and after our doctor appointment yesterday I found out she has a slight ear infection.

I decided not to start the antibiotics and the dr thought that was wonderful. I have to take Julia back Friday for a recheck on the ears and if they are worse I will probably do some medication.

So what can I do to help her heal? Is it ok for her to have a fever this long (if one more person asks me why I'm not giving her tylenol I am going to scream).

This is the first long fever she has had and she has never been on any kind of medicine.

She is also teething, which just makes things worse. Poor baby! She is nursing around the clock pretty much, so at least she is well hydrated. She is also still eating well but I've been limiting it to simple foods.

Any suggestions would be wonderful!

TIA

Jen and Julia (11/02)


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm no expert, but I generally don't treat a fever like that, either. If the dc is in discomfort, then I'll give some tylenol or motrin. my ds seems to have a slight fever almost all the time! I think teething definitely does it.

My understanding is that fever is generally good, it's the body fighting the illness. As long as it stays in the lower range, anyway, and doesn't go higher and higher.

BTW, I would also hold off on the antibiotics.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

i dont know if this is any help but i always want to race for meds to. And my childrens ears always appeared red and inflamed when children were teething along with fever and stuffiness. Not that you dd illness is all teeth related she may have a touch of something else but teeth my have contributed as well.
speedy healing
amy


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

When my dd had a fever for a week to 10 days, our ped said that as long as it is fluctuating, then that is the immune system working exactly as it is supposed to! Keeping her cozy, not over stimulated or over active, and lots of bm is ideal. You are probably already doing all of these things. It's important to keep that mucus loose. Steamy baths or showers with you. I kept a big pot of water steaming on the stove and a little humidifier at night.
How about some vitamin C? Some refer to C as the best antibiotic available. Sodium ascorbate is a buffered form that you can give safely over a long period of time. It comes in powdered form and can be mixed with water, bm, or sprinkled over food. Dd has never had an ear infection, so I can't speak from experience, but a lot of mamas here have remedies. Maybe try a search for those....
Trust, trust, trust


----------



## juliasmum (Feb 7, 2003)

and called the dr. They wanted me to take her to the ER for some tests so off we went.

She has viral pneumonia and her little body is doing just fine fighting it. The doctor wants to see us Friday to check up on things.

They also said that her ear looks much better. Yay!

When will I just learn to trust her healing??


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by juliasmum_
*When will I just learn to trust her healing??*
I ask myself the same question all the time! BTW, I would have freaked with a fever of 104, too!

poor kid, I hope she feels better soon. And you too!


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

aww poor baby and mama hopes he is well soon.
Amy


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Well I do give my kids advil at bedtime when they have a fever to help them sleep. But other than that I don't worry too much. My son is going on antibiotics for the first time because he has a massive double ear infection. I hate having to put him on them but they are really bad. Just trust your instincts!


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

This must be going around.

My ds has had a fever off and on for the past 4 days. For the first couple days it was 104+. But this is not uncommon for children, to have such a high fever. Childrens temps are naturally higher.


----------

